# Pacers (3-3) @ Nets (2-4) 11/12/08



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*Indiana Pacers

@

New Jersey Nets


-----------------------------

Starting for the New Jersey Nets
-----------------------------
At Point Guard #55 Keyon Dooling
At Shooting Guard #15 Vince Carter
At Small Forward #21 Bobby Simmons
At Power Forward #9 Yi Jianlian
At Center #2 Josh Boone







































Key Bench players for the Nets

#11 Brook Lopez (C)
#44 Trenton Hassell (G/F)
#22 Jarvis Hayes (G/F)





-----------------------------


AND THE STARTERS FOR YOUR INDIANA PACERS!!
-----------------------------

At Point Guard #5 T.J. Ford
At Shooting Guard #6 Marquis Daniels
At Small Forward #25 Brandon Rush
At Power Forward #10 Jeff Foster
At Center #8 Rasho Nesterovic






































Key Bench Players for your Pacers

#1 Jarrett Jack (G)
#55 Roy Hibbert(C)
#33 Danny Granger(G/F)


-----------------------------

LETS GO PACERS!!!


Also, I'd like to keep the score guessing game going, so Pacer fans or Nets fans, if you want, leave a prediction here and the winner gets rep from me (unless I win, haha).​*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

great game thread DT, much better looking than mine  yea keep guessing the score guys, winner also gets 100K credits from me

do the nets have any pgs other than dooling now that devin harris is out? seemed liked dooling played the whole game last time we met them... 

103 - 90 Pacers

Granger 24 pts
Ford 9 assists


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm gonna call

Pacers 98

Nets 93

----------

I think it's gonna be pretty close.


No the Nets do not have another point guard, which is exactly why they should be calling us about Tinsly any time now


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Great job with the game thread DT.

Pacers 96

Nets 89


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have a bit of experience with games threads. It would be better if I wasn't limited to 10 pics, because that pretty much just leaves me with being able to just show starting lineups. I had a great pic of the Nets arena that I was going to put but it wouldn't let me.

I'd like to see us contain their big men, I think that seperates this from a decent win to a great win. I have no doubt we will win this game, but I'd like to win it in blowout style.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I also think its going to be an 8 point game. 105-98


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

That's 7 ^


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Devin Harris still injured? If he isn't playing, I'm sure we'll win the game easily. 

pacers 110-99


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Rasho to be back, Murphy to be out


> After missing four games with a sprained ankle, Nesterovic is probable to return tonight and with Murphy out, the timing couldn't be better. Nesterovic's size, strength, mid-range shooting touch and passing ability all are were missed in his absence. Josh Boone is not a true center but is very active around the basket and has caused the Pacers problems in the past.


Out front court might be a bit scoring challenged today, hopefully our perimeter guys can pick up the slack.

PS: Jermaniac add me to that club, and by the way, private messaging is disabled for now, so you might just have to ask people to join in a thread.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good luck guys, mind if I borrow your game banner? Thanks in advance


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Sure you can have it, but you might wanna change "Your" Pacers to "The",since its the Nets forum.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


>


don't be hatin'... I was drinking hard that night. Dont worry its okay i'm 27.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

99-95 Nets.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Yo news flash, Granger will come off the bench due to a thigh cramp, he is active and should play, but he isn't starting.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Good start for the Pacers, 11-4


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers up 3, but I don't like that they had a scoring run against us. Good thing we stopped that run otherwise the game could have gotten ugly.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

32-31 Pacers right now.. Granger hasn't played yet.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't like all the open threes we are allowing, that's one of this teams strengths.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

It's official, Granger will not play tonight. Good game for Rush to break out in.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful And 1 for Jack.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow our team is playing with great energy.. I also like what I see from McRoberts.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

McRoberts needs to get confidence to shoot his threes, because he is constantly open for three but never shoots them when he gets the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

McRoberts is awesome. I'm really glad we got this guy as a throw-in. Rush isn't very aggressive, which is disappointing since he's generally our 2nd or 3rd best offensive player on the floor.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

He's got the rookie jitters, and it doesn't help him that it's his first start. McRob is going to be good eventually. I'd like to see him get a locked up contract so that he doesn't go and develop elsewhere.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Good win for the Pacers, 98- 87. Looks like Knick Killer won the guess the score with only being off by 4, but I have to spread rep before I can give anymore rep to Knick Killer apparently.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Good win for the Pacers, 98- 87. Looks like Knick Killer won the guess the score with only being off by 4, but I have to spread rep before I can give anymore rep to Knick Killer apparently.


Of course I did. Back in the day we used to keep track of how much everyone won and at the end of the year that person.....won? It gave us something to do I guess haha.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh and I got the next game thread.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay thats cool. I'm about to go make a post game thread.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

We don't need post game threads. DT just dont bother. We can discuss the game in this thread. We dont need 2 threads for every game.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, I didn't see this before I posted it. You can just merge it here. I just do that to put my extended thoughts on the game. Other boards do it.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

WTF KNICK KILLER. You deleted my thread? I told you to merge it here!! That took like 5 minutes to write!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Settle down there DienerTime....i saved what you wrote. And sorry I should've merged threads. I wasn't thinking. I don't exactly have to do many things in the Pacer forum. You kids are well-behaved.




DienerTime said:


> Pacers won 98-87
> 
> 
> This game was all about effort, effort, effort for the Pacers. Wihout 3 starters (Granger, Murphy, Dunleavy) we still pulled out the win on the road.
> ...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah sorry about that I didn't mean to bite your head off haha. Yeah being a mod isn't too easy to learn how to do eh? I mod on Baseballforum and Footballforum.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Yeah sorry about that I didn't mean to bite your head off haha. Yeah being a mod isn't too easy to learn how to do eh? I mod on Baseballforum and Footballforum.


Hey I know what I'm doing. With all the training us Mods get (*cough* none *cough*) we rarely make a mistake like I just did.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Haha yeah, it's okay I just over reacted. Mod training wouldn't hurt would it haha.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Good win without Granger, Dunleavy and Murphy. im very impressed with our new pgs 

Auggie - 8
DienerTime - 6 (called the Pacers score)
*Knick Killer31 - 4*
NorthSideHatrik - 19
Jermaniac Fan - 24
Basel57 - DQed

Winner of guess the score and 100k e-Cash: Knick_Killer13! grats! DienerTime also get 100k for guessing the correct Pacers score of 98. :cheers: cheers guys


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> We don't need post game threads.



Having post game-threads does not hurt this forum whatsoever, so I don't see the need to merge them. I always like to make player of the game threads and such myself , so I don't have a problem with other people who do the same...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Having post game-threads does not hurt this forum whatsoever, so I don't see the need to merge them. I always like to make player of the game threads and such myself , so I don't have a problem with other people who do the same...


Honestly I just really don't think its necessary but don't let me stop you guys. Go right ahead.


----------

